# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Mobile Computing >  How to get mobile traffic on my website?

## elena125

I want mobile traffic on my website because mobile traffic is huge than desktop traffic. Your feedback is valuable for me.

----------


## SpywareDr

https://www.google.com/search?q=I+wa...+on+my+website

----------


## tome1122

The Upside Down Guest Post.
Overhaul & Upgrade Old Blog Posts.
Use Click to Tweet Links.
Optimize Your Content With LSI Keywords.
Get More Traffic From Your Blog Posts With Content Transformation
Go On Podcasts.
Promote Your Site With Blogger Outreach.
The Content Relaunch Strategy.

----------


## neckup

First of all it is necessary to make a mobile optimization on Google Speed Insight, to comply with the new algorithm Core Web Vitals, after you need to introduce amp format pages, and most importantly to get your pages ranked in Google and had a good position

----------


## Getseowebsite

Use these tips to get mobile traffic to my website:

1. Test Mobile Usability
2. Keyword Optimization
3. Use of social media
4. Use Local Directories
5. Try Geo-Targeted Ads.

----------


## Olivia Simmons

To get mobile traffic on your website you have to ensure that your website is mobile friendly, you can also use Google Search Console to search appropriate keyword, which will bring users to your site. You can also use social platforms like Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, YouTube etc it will attract more mobile traffic.

----------

